# AADR Dog Show-PA July25th Pics by APBCdogs.com



## BrooklynYards (May 14, 2009)

:welcome:









AADR Dog Show-PA - American PitBull & Bully Club Tri-State (Brooklyn, NY) - Meetup.com


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

great pictures!


----------

